

Apple Pay Data – Faster Purchases, Higher Conversions and Surprises - aston
https://www.merchbar.com/blog/2015/01/14/apple-pay-data-faster-purchases-higher-conversions-surprises/

======
Someone
I suspect, but cannot prove, that there is an important hidden variable:
customers who can use Apple Pay typically have more disposable income [1], and
that makes them hesitate less before hitting the final 'checkout' button.

[1] I do not have data supporting that, but find it likely, given that they
bought an iPhone 6.

~~~
skywhopper
This does have an effect, but I doubt it explains the entire story. I know
from personal experience that having to input credit card details into a
website, and the delay that input step causes, can often turn me away from
finalizing a purchase. Amazon's 1-click proved the value of this sort of
process improvement years ago.

~~~
MBCook
This is one of the reasons I've bought so much stuff from Amazon (or used
Amazon's payment service). They have my address, they have my card, it's fast
as easy.

I don't have to go create a new custom account on someone's store, re-enter
that info, possibly make a typo, pull out my CC because I don't have the
number memorized, etc.

I'm willing to pay Amazon more than some other stores because, even ignoring
shipping, there is much less friction.

------
jedberg
They need to rerun all their stats comparing only iPhone6 users. I suspect a
lot of their uplift is due to the kinds of people who buy an iPhone6.

------
LargeCompanies
I was excited about Apple Pay and used it where I could for about a month or
so. Though, as we all have to do once or twice a month (ridiculous) I had to
get a new debit card and since I havent bothered taking a pic of my newest
card for Passbook.

The first few times I used it at Wegmans and Walgreens it was quick and
awesome. It probably still is great to use at Wegmans, but Walgreens bogged
down the experience by adding tons of prompts for me to agree to complete my
order.

Maybe one day mobile payments will be realized, but until Apple gets every
huge to mid size retailer on board it's just not useful to me.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Don't forget that CVS and others disabled NFC payments entirely to hamstring
Apple because Apple makes it impossible for them to capture customer data
(unique ID per transaction as opposed to a credit card number that's always
the same). It's annoying for the folks that were using Google Wallet for a
year before Apple Pay was introduced and the retailers turned it off.

~~~
Shivetya
well they are all going to eventually learn how share information, else I am
quite convinced that some retailers are large enough themselves, and
definitely in groups, to ignore Apple and some banks.

Actually I hope they do. I am aghast at how fast people will jump into
something just because Apple's name is on it when we don't know all the
catches. You are effectively paying Apple to make a purchase, one you could
make without yet another party interjecting itself into the stream.

I do not like adding touch points. If it means I have to swipe a card, I
prefer signing all receipts, instead of just having my phone I am more than
willing if one less exposure is available.

~~~
Ntrails
I'd rather not deal with any inconvenience at all. In a dream world I don't
have to swipe/touch/anything, Starbucks just knows who I am and charges the
total based on my phone being in my pocket or something.

I don't care how, I just want to get the paying part done in the least
possible effort. I'm lazy. At this point I get mighty vexed when I can't just
touch my card and have to actually put in a pin number.

~~~
hwatson
Square Wallet[0] used to implement something similar to what you're
describing. It used your phone's GPS to register you as near/inside a store
and merchants selected you based on a photo you provided. It was pulled in
May[1] in favour of Square Order.

[0]: [http://allthingsd.com/20120430/paying-with-squares-new-
mobil...](http://allthingsd.com/20120430/paying-with-squares-new-mobile-
payments-app/) [1]: [http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/12/5709256/square-kills-
squar...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/12/5709256/square-kills-square-
wallet-tries-again-with-square-order)

